# babasıyla vs. babasiyle



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I'm a bit confused about what happens when _ile_ is added to a word with the his/her/its suffix. One of my resources says that in this case the two combine to form an invariant _(s)iyle_ (to give e.g. _babasiyle_), but this isn't mentioned in my other resources. Now if I had never read that I would've just assumed that you'd simply take vowel harmony into account as normal (to give _babasıyla_). And when I did a google search _babasıyla _seemed to have more hits, and the same was true with _gözüyle _vs. _göziyle_ and so on. So I'm now wondering what the situation is and which form is the "better" one.


----------



## ukuca

I've been tought that "babasıyla" is the true form. This is due to a basic rule called _Büyük Ünlü Uyumu which I think you're already familiar with. When speaking, *babası* + *ile* (seperate form) can sound like "babas*ı*yle". I think that's the reason people fall into the error writing this compound._


----------



## avok

Modus irrealis
Always, the one which complies with the "Vowel Harmony" is correct. I don't know why but the TV broadcasters will say "babasiyle" but we generally say "babasıyla" when speaking and writing. Göziyle is eve less common. It is always "gözüyle". I think, it has something to do with "Little/small vowel Harmony" (Küçük ünlü uyumu).


----------



## modus.irrealis

ukuca and avok, thanks.


----------



## avok

modus.irrealis said:


> ukuca and avok, thanks.


 
De nada


----------



## ~ceLine~

When a noun's last vowel is "a, ı" it continues with "ı".

(Like : bab*a-*s*ı*yla)


When a noun's last vowel is "ü ,ö" it continues with "ü".

(Like : g*ö*z-*ü*yle)


When a noun's last vowel is "e ,i" it continues with "i".

(Like : sevgil*i*-s*i*yle)


When a noun's last vowel is "u ,o" it continues with "u".

(Like : Kok*u*-s*u*yla)




Hope it helps !


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks, ceLine. I'm familiar with those kinds of changes which is what made it so strange to read that they don't occur in this case. But even in google books, you find examples of _göziyle _in published works. The book that mentions this is from the 50s so perhaps this is an older form that has gone out of use?


----------



## ukuca

I think you're right. Nowadays, I'm redacting a handwriting that written in the 60s and I found a lot of things need to be change in order to adapt it to today's language. This issue is one of many others.


----------

